# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  علم الجغرافية والاكتشافات المبكرة عند المسلمين

## أبو عبد الله بن الاسلام

علم الجغرافية والاكتشافات المبكرة عند  المسلمين 

محمد علي شاهين                        

لم يكتف  المسلمون بالسماع والنقل من كتب الأقدمين للوصول إلى المعلومات الجغرافيّة  الدقيقة، بل اتجهوا نحو الرحلة واكتشاف المجهول، ليس للاستمتاع باكتساب  معارف جديدة فحسب، ولكن لأنّ التجربة والمشاهدة هما السبيل الأمثل للحصول  على المعلومات الصحيحة، وكشف أوجه الحياة، وظلّت رحلات المستكشفين المسلمين  في القرون الوسطى مصدراً هاماً من مصادر علم الجغرافية، حيث جاب الرحّالة  المسلمون العالم القديم، وسجّلوا ملاحظاتهم، ودوّنوا معلومات في غاية  الأهميّة عن التضاريس الجغرافيّة من جبال وسهول، ومواقع المدن الكبرى،  وأهميتها الاقتصاديّة والسياسيّة، ودرسوا البحار والأنهار والخلجان،  والحدود، ومواقع المدن، وتحدّثوا عن طرق المواصلات وقاسوا المسافات بينها،  وسجّلوا في مدوّناتهم أحوال السكان الاجتماعيّة والاقتصاديّة، وربطوا بين  البيئة والنشاط البشري، لما للعوامل الجغرافيّة من أثر على السكّان وصفاتهم  وأخلاقهم، وعاداتهم، ولاحظوا أثر مناخ الإقليم في العلوم والصنائع  والمباني والملابس والأوقات والفواكه والحيوانات التي أكد العلاّمة ابن  خلدون أثرها، ودوّنوا الأحداث التي وقعت خلال رحلاتهم.

وكانت  المعلومات الجغرافيّة الوصفيّة والسكانيّة، ومعرفة المسالك، وطرق القوافل  البريّة، والخطوط البحرية بين موانئ مدن الإسلام، ذات أهميّة بالغة بالنسبة  لدولة إسلامية مترامية الأطراف، نشطت فيها حركة النقل والتجارة، بسبب ما  تمتّعت به من أمان واستقرار وازدهار اقتصادي.

واشتهر  العرب بحب الرحلة، وعشق الأسفار، فجابوا الآفاق وطلبوا العلم على العلماء  في البلاد البعيدة، وشدّوا الرحال إلى القدس والبيت الحرام، وتفوّقوا في  الوصف، وقوّة الملاحظة، وبلغوا ما لم يبلغ غيرهم من الرحّالين، كما تحدّثوا  عن الجغرافيا البشريّة، وما تتضمنه من أحوال السكان، والمدن والملوك  والحكّام، والمشاهير، وتعتبر الجغرافيا الوصفيّة والبشريّة والفلكيّة من  أهم المنجزات التي قدّمتها العقلية العربيّة إلى الحضارة الإنسانيّة.

ويميّز  الدكتور محمد الكحلاوي خمسة أنواع من الرحلات كانت على الدوام الدافع وراء  كثير من الرحلات وهي: الرحلة نحو حواضر العالم الإسلامي ومراكز الثقافة  فيه، والرحلات الحجازيّة طلباً للحج والعمرة والزيارة، والرحلات العلميّة،  والرحلات الزياريّة لزيارة أضرحة الأنبياء والأولياء، والرحلات السفاريّة  أو ما يسمى اليوم بالبعثات الدبلوماسيّة.(1) 

وستبقى  المعلومات الوصفيّة التي دوّنها الرحّالة العرب ذات أهميّة كبيرة لإعادة  بناء وترميم ما اندثر من الآثار، فما بين أيدينا من وصف لمنارة الإسكندريّة  التي دوّنها البكري، ووصف مادة بنائها، وهيئتها المعماريّة، وعدد طوابقها،  وارتفاع كل طابق، وارتفاع قاعدة المنار، يعدّ كافياً لإعادة بناء هذه  المنارة الرائعة التي تعدّ إحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع. 

مشاهير الرحّالة المسلمين ومؤلّفاتهم:

ومن  مشاهير الرحّالة المسلمين: شهاب الدين ياقوت الحموي صاحب موسوعة (معجم  البلدان)، واحتوى كتاب رحلته على جميع معارف القرون الوسطى عن الكرة  الأرضيّة بما فيها تراجم مشاهير البلدان، وإحداثيّات المدن، وتاريخها.

وأبو  الحسن المسعودي: صاحب (مروج الذهب ومعادن الجوهر) الذي وصل برحلته إلى  الصين ، وإلى سواحل أفريقيا الشرقيّة، وتقصّى فيها مصادر الاطّلاع بالوصف  والتعليل. 

ومحمد بن عبد الله اللواتي  الطنجي المشهور بابن بطوطة: صاحب (تحفة النظّار في غرائب الأمصار وعجائب  الأسفار) الذي زار بلاد العرب، والهند، وجزيرة سيلان، والصين،  والقسطنطينيّة، وعدداً من البلاد الأفريقيّة.

وأبو الريحان البيروني صاحب (الآثار الباقية من القرون الخالية) الذي وصف الهند وصفاً دقيقاً. 

والرحّالة المراكشي الحسن بن محمد الوزاني الشهير بجان ليون الإفريقي، الذي وصف إفريقيا وصفاً دقيقاً في كتابه (وصف إفريقيا). 

والرحّالة أبي دلف الخزرجي: الذي وصف بلاد تركستان والصين والتبت والهند وسجستان. 

والرحّالة ابن جبير الأندلسي: الذي رحل إلى المشرق ثلاث رحلات، استغرقت إحداها ثلاث سنوات.  

والرحّالة إبراهيم بن يعقوب الأندلسي: الذي وصف ألمانيا وأوروبا الوسطى. 

وابن رشيد السبتي صاحب (ملء العيبة فيما جمع بطول الغيبة في الرحلة إلى مكة وطيبة).

وأبو  عبد الله محمد بن أحمد القياسي الملقب بابن مليح صاحب (أنس الساري والسارب  من أقطار المغارب إلى منتهى الآجال والمآرب سيّد الأعاجم والأعارب). 

ومحمد بن الطيّب الفاسي الملقب بابن كسيران: صاحب كتاب (الرحلة الفاسيّة الممزوجة بالمناسك المالكيّة). 

وعبد المجيد بن علي الحسني صاحب كتاب (بلوغ المرام بالرحلة إلى البيت الحرام).

وأبو عبد الله محمد بن محمد العبدري: صاحب (الرحلة المغربيّة) أو(رحلة العبدري).

ومحمد  بن عبد السلام الدرعي: صاحب كتاب (رحلة ابن عبد السلام) المشهورة (بالرحلة  الناصريّة) تحدّث فيهما عن رحلتي حجه الأولى والثانية، وسمّاهما الكبرى  والصغرى. 

وخالد بن عيسى بن أحمد البلوي: صاحب (تاج المفرق في تجلية علماء المشرق) تحدّث فيه عن أخبار رحلته إلى الديار المقدّسة. 

وابن سعيد المغربي: صاحب (النفحة المسكيّة في الرحلة المكيّة). 

وخير  ما ألّفه الأندلسيّون من كتب في هذا الباب كتاب (المغرب في حلي المغرب)  لأبي الحسن علي بن موسى، وصف فيه بلاد المشرق والمغرب، وكتاب  (نفاضة  الجراب في علالة الاغتراب) لابن الخطيب، وصف فيه المغرب وآثاره، ومساجده،  ومدارسه، ولقي فيه الصالحين ؛ وكما تخصّص البيروني بالهند تخصص أحمد  الهمذاني بجزيرة العرب فكتب (صفة جزيرة العرب) وكتب ابن فضلان عن تركيّا  وأجزاء من روسيا، وخاصّة منطقة نهر الفولغا.

مشاهير الرحالة المؤرّخين:

ومن مشاهير الرحالة المؤرّخين: موفق الدين البغدادي: صاحب كتاب (الإفادة والاعتبار في الأمور المشاهدة والحوادث المعاينة بأرض مصر ).

ومحمد بن محمد التامراوي: صاحب كتاب (رحلة التامراوي). 

والقاسم بن يوسف التجيبي صاحب كتاب (مستفاد الرحلة والاغتراب).

وإدريس بن عبد الهادي العلوي: صاحب كتاب (رحلة إدريس العلوي). 

وعلي بن محمد القرشي القلصادي: صاحب كتاب (رحلة القلصادي).

وأحمد بن محمد الهشتوكي صاحب كتاب (رحلة الهشتوكي). 

وعبد الله بن محمد العياشي صاحب الرحلة المشهورة (ماء الموائد) أو (رحلة العياشي).

مشاهير الرحالة المصنّفين:

ومن  مشاهير الرحالة المصنّفين المحدّثين: علاّمة الحجاز الشيخ حمد الجاسر صاحب  الرحلات المشهورة، وملخّص رحلتي ابن عبد السلام الدرعي المغربي . 

وعلي مبارك صاحب (الخطط التوفيقيّة الجديدة لمصر والقاهرة ومدنها وبلادها القديمة والشهيرة). 

مصادر المعلومات الجغرافيّة:

واستفاد  الإدريسي من مصادر المعلومات الجغرافية التي جمعها له من أرسلهم إلى أنحاء  العالم لهذا الغرض، بدعم ملك النورمان، واستعان بكتب الجغرافيين السابقين،  ووضع خرائطه ومؤلفاته بناءً على المعلومات والمشاهدات الجديدة، فجاء كتابه  (نزهة المشتاق في اختراق الأفاق ) من أروع المؤلّفات وأمتعها، واستفاد من  هذا الكتاب محمد بن عبد العزيز الشريف الإدريسى في كتابه (وصف إفريقيا  الشمالية والصحراوية).

يقول الإدريسي في  كتابه القيّم نزهة المشتاق: فمن بعض معارفه (روجار ملك صقلية) السنيّة  ونزعاته الشريفة العلويّة أنّه لما اتسعت أعمال مملكته وتزايدت همم أهل  دولته وأطاعته البلاد الروميّة ودخل أهلها تحت طاعته وسلطانه أحبّ أن يعرف  كيفيّات بلاده حقيقة ويقتلها يقينا وخبرة ويعلم حدودها ومسالكها براً  وبحراً، وفي أي إقليم هي وما يخصها من البحار والخلجان الكائنة بها مع  معرفة غيرها من البلاد والأقطار في الأقاليم السبعة التي اتفق عليها  المتكلمون وأثبتها في الدفاتر الناقلون والمؤلّفون، وما لكل إقليم منها من  قسم بلاد يحتوي عليه ويرجع إليه ويعد منه بطلب ما في الكتب المؤلفة في هذا  الفن من علم ذلك كله مثل كتاب العجائب للمسعودي، وكتاب أبي نصر سعيد  الجيهاني، وكتاب أبي القاسم عبيد الله بن خرداذبه، وكتاب أحمد بن عمر  العذري، وكتاب أبي القاسم محمد الحوقلي البغدادي، وكتاب خاناخ بن خاقان  الكمياكي، وكتاب موسى بن قاسم القدردي، وكتاب أحمد بن يعقوب المعروف  باليعقوبي، وكتاب إسحق بن الحسن المنجم، وكتاب قدامة البصري، وكتاب بطليموس  الأقلودي، وكتاب أرسيوس الأنطاكي، فلم يجد ذلك فيها مشروحا مستوعبا مفصلا  بل وجده فيها مغفلا فأحضر لديه العارفين بهذا الشأن، فباحثهم عليه وأخذ  معهم فيه فلم يجد عندهم علماً أكثر مما في الكتب المذكورة، فلما رآهم على  مثل هذه الحال بعث إلى سائر بلاده فأحضر العارفين بها المتجولين فيها  فسألهم عنها بواسطة جمعاً وأفراداً فما اتفق فيه قولهم وصح في جمعه نقلهم  أثبته وأبقاه وما اختلفوا فيه أرجاه وألغاه، وأقام على ذلك نحواً من خمس  عشرة سنة لا يخلي نفسه في كل وقت من النظر في هذا الفن والكشف عنه والبحث  عن حقيقته إلى أن تم له فيه ما يريده، ثم أراد أن يستعلم يقينا صحّة ما  اتفق عليه القوم المشار اليهم في ذكر أطوال مسافات البلاد وعروضها فأحضر  إليه لوح الترسيم وأقبل يختبرها بمقاييس من حديد شيئا فشيئا مع نظره في  الكتب المقدم ذكرها وترجيحه بين أقوال مؤلفيها. 

عمل مجسّم للكرة الأرضيّة من الفضّة:

وأمعن  النظر في جميعها حتى وقف على الحقيقة فيها فأمر عند ذلك بأن تفرغ له من  الفضة الخالصة دائرة مفصّلة عظيمة الجرم ضخمة الجسم في وزن أربع مائة رطل  بالرومي في كل رطل منها مائة درهم واثنا عشر درهماً فلما كملت أمر الفعلة  أن ينقشوا فيها صور الأقاليم السبعة ببلادها وأقطارها وسيفها وريفها  وخلجانها وبحارها ومجاري مياهها ومواقع أنهارها وعامرها وغامرها وما بين كل  بلد منها وبين غيره من الطرقات المطروقة والأميال المحدوده والمسافات  المشهوده والمراسي المعروفة على نص ما يخرج إليهم ممثلا في لوح الترسيم ولا  يغادروا منه شيئا ويأتوا به على هيئته وشكله كما يرسم لهم فيه.

تأليف كتاب نزهة المشتاق في اختراق الآفاق: 

فألّف  الإدريسي كتاباً مطابقاً لما في أشكالها وصورها غير أنّه يزيد عليها بوصف  أحوال البلاد والارضين في خلقها وبقاعها وأماكنها وصورها وبحارها وجبالها  ومسافاتها ومزدرعاتها وغلاتها وأجناس بنائها وخواصّها والإستعمالات التي  تستعمل بها والصناعات التي تنفق بها والتجارات التي تجلب إليها وتحمل منها  والعجائب التي تذكر عنها وتنسب إليها وحيث هي من الأقاليم السبعة مع ذكر  أحوال أهلها وهيئاتهم وخلقهم ومذاهبهم وزيهم وملابسهم ولغاتهم وأن يسمى هذا  الكتاب بكتاب (نزهة المشتاق في واختراق الآفاق) وكان ذلك في شهر شوال  الكائن في سنة ثمان وأربعين وخمس مائة فامتثل فيه الأمر وارتسم الرسم،  وأوّل ما ابتدئ به من ذلك الكلام على صورة الأرض المسماة بالجغرافية، كما  سماها بطليموس ووصفها به.(2)

وفي خزائن  المخطوطات العربيّة والأوروبيّة تتكدس مجموعة ضخمة من كتب الرحلات، تنتظر  جهابذة المحقّقين والناشرين، لتملأ الفراغ الذي تركته في المكتبة العربيّة،  حول كثير من القضايا الأثريّة والتاريخيّة والجغرافيّة.

معجم جغرافي عربي:

ويعتبر  أبو عبيد البكري، أكبر جغرافي أنجبته الأندلس، فقد ألّف كتابين جليلين في  الجغرافية أوّلهما (معجم ما استعجم) الذي يعد أوّل معجم جغرافي عربي وصل  إلينا أورد فيه جملة مما ورد في الحديث والأخبار، والتواريخ والأشعار، من  المنازل والديار، والقرى والأمصار، والجبال والآثار، والمياه والآبار،  والدارات والحرار، منسوبة محدودة، ومبوّبة على حروف المعجم مقيّدة ؛ أما  كتابه الثاني فهو (المسالك والممالك).(3)   

الاكتشافات الجغرافية المبكّرة :

وقبل  أن يبادر المسلمون بركوب البحر في رحلة البحث عن العالم الجديد، فإنهم  تخيّلوا وجود هذا العالم المجهول، فقال الشيخ محي الدين بن عربي: إن وراء  المحيط أمماً من بني آدم وعمراناً.

ونقل ابن خلدون عن ابن رشد الثاني في المقدّمة قوله: أما ما وراء خط الاستواء في الجنوب بمثابة ما وراءه في الشمال.

وممن تخيّلا وجود أمريكا ومهّدا السبيل للبّحار الجنوي (كريستوف كولومبس) أبو الثناء محمود الأصفهاني ، وقطب الدين الشيرازي.(4)

ولم  تتوقف تطلّعات البحارة العرب عند حدود العالم القديم، بل مدّوا بأبصارهم  خلف المحيطات، وقد أعانهم على ذلك همّة عالية، ونظام سياسي مستقر، وعدل  يحفظ حقوق العباد من طغيان الأقوياء. 

وتحدثنا  كتب التراث عن رحلة الفتى خشخاش البحري، مع جماعة من فتيان قرطبة، من ساحل  الأندلس الغربي، حيث توغّلوا في بحر الظلمات، ثم عادوا بغنائم كثيرة.   

ويحدّثنا الإدريسي في كتابه (نزهة  المشتاق في اختراق الآفاق) أو الكتاب الروجاري، نسبة إلى الملك (روجر ) عن  قصة (الإخوة المغرورين) وهم ثمانية رجال كلّهم أبناء عم، ابتنوا مركباً  أعدوا فيه الماء والزاد ما يكفيهم لأشهر، ثم دخلوا بحر الظلمات فجروا فيه  ثلاثين يوماً، من مدينة لشبونة، (الجزء البحري منها يسمى الحمّة) إلى  القارّة الأمريكيّة، في رحلة استغرقت ثلاثين يوماً، ووصلوا إلى جزر (أزورس)  ثم إلى جزر الأنتيل (كفاريس) قبل أن يكتشفها (كريستوف كولومبس) بخمسة  قرون.

يقول الدكتور عز الدين فرّاج :  وإذا لم تكن الرحلة المثيرة التي قام بها الفتية العرب في القرن التاسع  الميلادي من ميناء لشبونة غرباً، ووصولهم إلى أرض قيل أنها إحدى جزر  الأنتيل، أو أحد موانئ المكسيك، والتي روى تفصيلاتها الشريف الإدريسي في  كتابه (نزهة المشتاق) قد أثارت مطامع الملاّحين الأوروبيين، في احتزاء  حذوهم، حتى جرؤ (كريستوف كولمبس) على الإقدام على تلك المغامرة بعد ذلك  بنحو خمسة قرون، فحسبنا أنّ عالماً حراً من علماء العرب هو أبو الثناء  الأصفهاني قد لفت الأذهان إلى إمكان تحقيق تلك الفكرة.(5)

اكتشاف منابع النيل :

وكشف  الرحالة المسلمون في عهد الموحّدين بحيرة (فكتوريا نيانزا) وكان في  مقدّمتهم الشريف الإدريسي الذي رسم في إحدى خرائطه المحفوظة في متحف (سان  مارتين) بفرنسا، منابع النيل. 

ومنهم  الأمير المغربي أبو دبوس بن أبي العلي، أحد أمراء بني عبد المؤمن، وآخر  سلاطين بر العدوة من بني عبد المؤمن، وكان قد وصل منابع النيل في أيام هربه  من بني عبد الحق ملوك بني مرّين، فسبقوا بذلك المكتشفين: (سبيك) و(جرانت)  اللذين اكتشفا البحيرة عام 1862 وسمياها باسم الملكة الإنجليزيّة.(6)

اكتشاف ساحل أفريقيا الغربي:

وقام  الرحالة المغربي ابن فاطمة برحلة بحريّة جنوبي مراكش، وتوغّل في كشف  الساحل الأفريقي الغربي، فوصل إلى أبعد مما كان معروفاً عند الأوروبيّين  حينذاك، وغرقت سفينته في موضع ساحل الذهب، ولعله كتب أخبار هذه الرحلات في  كتب لم تصلنا.(7)   

وصف الطريق البحري إلى الهند :

ويعود  الفضل إلى الملاّح العربي أحمد بن ماجد، في وصف الطريق البحري الموصل إلى  الهند، عن طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح، حيث قاد سفن (فاسكودي غاما) البرتغالي  من مالندي في شرق أفريقيا، إلى كلكتا في الهند، ومن الجدير بالذكر أنّ ابن  ماجد وضع كتيّباً عن الملاحة في البحر الأحمر والخليج العربي، وعن مياه  جنوب شرق آسيا.

الوصول إلى الصين :

وسافر إلى الصين عبد الرحمن بن هرون المغربي في زمن الموحّدين، وأقام به وبجزائره مدّة طويلة، حتى صار يعرف بالصيني.

 ووصل  المسلمون في البر إلى التركستان الروسيّة والصينية وبلاد المغول والصين،  وفي البحر إلى شواطئ آسيا الشرقيّة، واكتشفوا جزائر الخالدات (كناريا) غرب  شمالي إفريقيا، ومخروا عباب المحيط الأطلنطي إلى مسافات بعيدة، وتجوّلوا  بقوافلهم في السودان والصحراء الكبرى حتى بلاد كثيرة في وسط وشرق وغرب  وجنوب أفريقيا.(8)

ويصف المستشرق  (ستانوود كب) العرب بأنّهم كانوا ملاّحين محنّكين ويقول: ولقد دأبوا على  اجتياز المحيط الهندي في جرأة طلباً للتجارة مع الهند والساحل الشرقي  لأفريقيا، كما سيطروا على البحر المتوسط طيلة خمسة قرون تقريباً، ولقد  سبقوا (كولمبس ) في مغامرات الأطلنطي، ولعلهم قد بلغوا فيه جزر أزورس. 

ويخلص  (ستانوود كب) إلى نتيجة مفادها: أنّه يمكن للمرء أن يقرّر في اطمئنان أنّه  لولا هذه الخبرات الملاحيّة التي ورثها (كولمبس) عن العرب، ولولا إحياء  المفهوم الإغريقي عن كروية الأرض الذي أعاده العرب إلى أوروبا لما أقدم  (كولمبس) قط على المخاطرة في خوض الأطلنطي أو خطر له مجرد تصوّر فكرة هذه  الرحلة.(9) 

ولم تكن رحلات المسلمين في  الآفاق للنزهة، بل هي رحلات علميّة رأى فيها الرحّالة العرب البلدان  ووصفوها، وقابلوا أهلها، وتحدّثوا إليهم، وكتبوا عن حياتهم الاجتماعيّة. 

أوّل أطلس جغرافي، وأوّل دليل سفر:

ووضع  البلخي كتاب (صور الأقاليم) فكان أوّل أطلس جغرافي، وصنف أبو القاسم بن  خرداذبة أوّل دليل سفر، عندما وصف في كتابه (المسالك والممالك) الطريق  البحري من مصب دجلة في الخليج العربي حتى موانئ الصين. 

أوّل خريطة حائطيّة:

تحدّث  الرحّالة العرب عن خريطة المأمون، أو رسم الأرض، ورغم أنهم حفظوا لنا  مجموعة من الحقائق عنها، فلا يزال هناك غموض كثير يكتنف طبيعة الأسس التي  رسمت عليها، ومنهم المسعودي الذي رآها، حيث يقول: ورأيت هذه الأقاليم  مصوّرة في غير كتاب بأنواع الأصباغ، وأحسن ما رأيت من ذلك في كتاب جغرافيا  لمارينوس، وتفسير جغرافيا قطع الأرض، وفي الصورة المأمونيّة التي عملت  للمأمون، واجتمع على صنعها عدّة من حكماء أهل عصره، صور فيها العالم  بأفلاكه ونجومه وبره وبحره وعامره وغامره ومساكن الأمم والمدن وغير ذلك،  وهي أحسن مما تقدّمها من جغرافية بطليموس وجغرافيا مارينوس وغيرهما.(10)

وحظي  علم الخرائط عند المسلمين بأهميّة بالغة، فرسموا الخرائط البحريّة، التي  استخدمها البحارة الأوروبيّون على نطاق واسع لتحديد موقعهم بالنسبة للموانئ  والجزر البحريّة، وحساب المسافات التي تفصلهم عنها، وكان رائد هذا الفن،  أبو عبد الله محمد بن محمد الإدريسي، الذي وضع بعد رحلة طويلة طاف خلالها  الأندلس، وآسيا الصغرى، والقسطنطينيّة، ومصر، وشمال إفريقية، وسواحل فرنسا ،  وإنجلترا، للملك النورمندي (رجار الثاني) بجزيرة صقيلية، أقدم خريطة  حائطيّّة للعالم المعمّر آنذاك، حدّد فيها التضاريس الجغرافيّة، ومواقع  المدن، والبحار والأنهار، وكان من إعجاب الملك بها أنّه أمر بحفر هذه  الخريطة على لوح من الفضة، تحت إشراف الإدريسي، فجاءت في غاية الدقة  والاتقان.

وأضاف الإدريسي إلى هذين  الإنجازين الرائعين شرحاً قيّماً تمثّل في كتابه (نزهة المشتاق في اختراق  الآفاق) حيث وضع لكل إقليم من الأقاليم السبعة، عشرة خرائط. 

تطوير استخدام البوصلة:    

 وعرف  المسلمون علم الأنواء لمعرفة الأيام الصالحة للملاحة، واستخدموا الإبرة  المغناطيسيّة (البوصلة) لتحديد الاتجاهات على ظهر السفن، وطوّروها بما يخدم  الملاحة، قبل الصينيّين.

إنشاء أول فرقة كشفية (الكاشف):

ذكر  بعض الباحثين عن الخليفة الموحّدي عبد المؤمن بن علي، أنه لمّا اجتاز  الجواز الثاني للأندلس وجد عقبة بن الحجاج والي الأندلس أنشأ طائفة من  الفرسان لتوطيد الأمن في ولايته سماها (الكاشف) وعاين نظامها عبد المؤمن،  وأعجب بها، فلما رجع إلى المغرب أحدث المدارس، وأسس فيها الألعاب الرياضية،  وفرقاً للكشّافة أعطاها هذا الاسم، وطوّرها من حراسة الأمن إلى التربية  والعمل على نشر الفضيلة وقمع الرزيلة.

يقول  الأستاذ محمد المنوني: وبهذا العمل يكون المغرب  قد سبق أوروبا لهذا  الابتكار، ويكون عبد المؤمن هو المؤسس الأول للكشفية و(بادن باول)  الانجليزي الذي اشتهر عند الكثير أنّه المؤسس الأول لمناهج الكشفية، إنّما  له فضل تنظيم هذه الفرق، وبعث مناهجها في العصر الحاضر.(11)

ملاحظة اختلاف التوقيت:

وأوّل من لاحظ أنّ السفر حول الأرض يؤدي إلى زيادة أو نقصان يوم، هو المؤرخ الجغرافي الأمير عماد الدين إسماعيل المعروف بأبي الفداء.

يقول  أبي الفداء في مقدّمة كتابه (تقويم البلدان): لو كان السير إلى جميع الأرض  ممكناً، ثم فرض تفرق ثلاثة أشخاص من موضع بعينه، فسار أحدهم نحو المغرب ،  والثاني نحو المشرق، وأقام الثالث حتى دار السائران دوراً من الأرض، ورجع  السائر في الغرب إليه من جهة الشرق، والسائر في الشرق من جهة الغرب، نقص من  الأيام التي عدّوها جميعاً للمغربي واحد، وزاد للمشرقي واحد، من الذي سار  إلى الغرب، ولنفرض أنّه دار الأرض في سبعة أيام، سار موافقاً لمسير الشمس،  فيتأخر غروبها عنه بقدر سبع الدور بالتقريب، وهو مايسير في كل نهار، ففي  سبعة أيام حصل له دور كامل، وهو يوم بكماله، والذي سار إلى الشرق كان سيره  مخالفاً لمسير الشمس فتغرب الشمس عنه قبل أن يصل إلى سبع الدور، فيجتمع في  ذلك مقدار يوم فتزيد أيامه يوماً كاملاً.(12)

المراجع :
1 ـ آثار مصر  الإسلامية ص 15 د. محمد محمد الكحلاوي .
2 ـ نزهة المشتاق في اختراق الآفاق ج 1 ص 5 محمد بن عبد الله بن إدريس.
3 ـ قرطبة  حاضرة الخلافة في الأندلس ج 2 ص 205 د. السيد عبد العزيز سالم .
4 ـ العلوم والآداب والفنون على عهد الموحدين ص 92 محمد المنوني  .
5 ـ فضل علماء المسلمين على الحضارة الأوروبية ص 105 د. عز الدين فراج 
6 ـ العلوم والآداب والفنون على عهد الموحدين ص 93 محمد المنوني .
7 ـ حضارة الموحدين ص 65 محمد المنوني .
8 ـ الحضارة الإسلامية ص 113 د. إبراهيم سليمان عيسى.
9 ـ المسلمون في تأريخ الحضارة ص 96 ستانوود كب .
10 ـ أثر العرب في الحضارة الأوروبية ص 306 جلال مظهر .
11 ـ العلوم والآداب والفنون على عهد الموحدين ص 94 محمد المنوني .
12 ـ أثر العرب في الحضارة الأوروبية ص 317 جلال مظهر .                                                                                           

*منقول للفائدة من مجلة الغرباء الالكترونية*

----------


## المسلم السلفى

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

إسهامات علماء المسلمين في اكتشاف العالم
- المسلمون واكتشاف أمريكا

كان للمسلمين السبق دائمًا في الاكتشافات البحرية، خاصة تلك الاكتشافات التي نسبت ظلمًا إلى علماء الغرب، والحقيقة الناصعة أنها من اكتشافات علماء المسلمين، وكان من أهم هذه الاكتشافات اكتشاف أمريكا، والذي يُعْزَى إلى كريستوفر كولومبوس 1 سنة (1492م)؛ فمنذ أعلن المسلمون كرويَّة الأرض، وأثبتوا ذلك بالبراهين الفلكيَّة والحسابيَّة، بدأت الإشارات تظهر في كتبهم إلى أنه لا بُدَّ من وجود جزرٍ معمورة في الوجه الآخر من الكرة الأرضية لم تُكتَشَف بعدُ، وقد بُنِيَتْ هذه النظرية على أنه ليس من المعقول أن يكون أحد سطحي الكرة يابسة بالكامل بينما يغطِّي الماء الجانب الآخر؛ لأنَّ هذا سيؤدِّي إلى اختلال توازن الأرض وانتظام دورانها2. وقد كان البيروني أول من أشار إلى هذه الحقيقة وبَشَّر بها في كُتُبه، وبناءً على هذه النظريَّة ابتدأتْ مغامرات الكشف الجغرافي التي جاء ذكرها في مخطوطات كبار الجغرافيين المسلمين، ومنهمالمسعودي 3 في كتابه (مروج الذهب)، و الادريسى في كتابه (نزهة المشتاق)، وغيرهما.
ويعضِّد ذلك ما ذكره العالم المؤرِّخ اللغوي الأب أنستاس الكرملي 4من أن المسلمين قد وصلوا أمريكا من لشبونة قبل كولومبوس بفضل معرفتهم لتيار الخليج الحار في الأطلسي، فيقول: "سَبَقَ العربُ سائرَ الأمم إلى معرفة هذا التيار وخواصِّه، وإلى حركته من المكسيك إلى أيرلندا وبالعكس"5.


خرائط محيي الدين الريس


إن أكثر الإشارات إبهارًا وإثارة للدهشة على اكتشاف المسلمين لأمريكا هي تلك الخريطة التي اكتشفها المستشرق الألماني بول كاله 6 في مكتبة (طوب كابي سراي) بإستانبول، ونشرها على العالم سنة (1929م)، بعد تحقيق علمي دُوَلِيٍّ استمرَّ عِدَّة سنوات، فقد حيَّرت هذه الخريطة العلماء وأذهلت العالم، وهي من تأليف جغرافي مسلم هو بيري ريس 7، واسمه الكامل محيي الدين بن محمد الريس، وكان أحد قادة البحرية في الأسطول العثماني الذي كان سيِّد البحار في تلك الآونة. وهذه الخريطة تنقسم في الواقع إلى عدَّة خرائط مفردة؛ فهي تبيِّن شرقي المحيط الأطلسي حيث السواحل الإسبانية والإفريقية الغربية، أما في غربي المحيط فأنت ترى القارة الأمريكية بسواحلها وجزرها وموانيها وحيواناتها، فضلاً عن سكانها الأصليين (الهنود الحمر) الذين يرسمهم عُراةً وهم يرعون الغنم.
ويذكر المستشرق كراتشكوفسكي في كتابه (تاريخ الأدب الجغرافي العربي) تعليلاً لهذه الخريطة أنه لا بُدَّ أن يكون الريس قد بناها على أساس خرائط كولومبوس التي ربما تكون قد سقطت في يده عندما انتصر الأسطول التركي على أسطول البندقية سنة (1499م)، وأَسَرَ بعض سُفُنِه8 إلاَّ أن هذا الرأي يلقى معارضة من كثير من الباحثين؛ لأن الخريطة بها تفاصيل لأماكن لم يعرفها كولومبوس، ولم يكن اكتشفها، ولكن هؤلاء الباحثين لم يقدِّموا تعليلاً بديلاً يكشف سِرَّ هذه الخريطة الغامضة.
وممَّا هو جدير بالذكر أن صحف البرازيل نشرت في عام (1952م) تصريحًا للدكتور جغرز 9 أستاذ العلوم الأثرية الاجتماعية في جامعة ويتواترستراند في جمهورية إفريقيا الجنوبية، جاء فيه أن كتب التاريخ تخطئ عندما تنسب اكتشاف أمريكا إلى كريستوفر كولومبس؛ ذلك لأن العرب (المسلمين) في الواقع هم الذين اكتشفوها قبله بمئات السنين10. وقد اعتمدت دراسة الأستاذ المذكور، والتي دامت ستَّ سنوات، على دراسة للهياكل البشريَّة التي عُثر عليها في ولاية (غرنادة) البرازيلية11.


ب- اكتشاف القارة السادسة في القطب الجنوبي


المسجلين فقط يمكنهم مشاهدة الروابط 
وإنَّ أعجب ما في خرائط محيي الدين الريس أنها عَادَتْ لِتَشغل العلماء بعد عصر رحلات الفضاء وتصوير الأرض من الأقمار الصناعيَّة؛ فقد كان الاعتقاد الأوَّل لدى علماء الخرائط في أمريكا وأوربا في القرن العشرين أن الخرائط غير دقيقة، وأن بها أخطاءً في الرسم حسب أحدث معلوماتهم عن الشاطئ الأمريكي، ولكنهم فُوجِئوا بعد ظهور أول صورة مأخوذة من القمر الصناعي لهذه المناطق أن خرائط محيي الدين الريس أدقُّ من كل ما عرفوه وتصوَّروه! وأنها تطابق تمامًا صور القمر الصناعي، وأن معلوماتهم هي التي كانت خاطئة، وعلى أثر ذلك عكف فريق من العلماء في وكالة الفضاء الأمريكيَّة على إعادة دراسة الخرائط مقطعيًّا بعد تكبيرها عدَّة مرات، فكانت المفاجأة الثانية، وهي أن محيي الدين الريس قد وضع في خرائطه القارة السادسة في القطب الجنوبي والمسماة Antarctica قبل اكتشافها بأكثر من قرنين، كما أنه وصف جبالها ووديانها التي لم تكتشف حتى سنة (1952م).
ويحكي الكاتب إريك فون دانيكن في كتابه: (Chariots of the gods) أن خرائط محيي الدين الريس سُلِّمت إلى الدكتور ماليري آرلنجتون أستاذ الخرائط الجغرافية في الجامعات الأمريكية، الذي قرَّر بعد فحص دقيق أنها تحتوي على كل الحقائق الجغرافية حول أمريكا، ولكنه شكَّ في وجود خطأ أو عدم دقَّة في بعض الأماكن، فطلب الاستعانة بجغرافيي الأسطول الأمريكي، الذين أظهرت دراساتهم أن خرائط بيري ريس قد نقلت الطبوغرافيا الداخلية للقارات (أي التضاريس) بدقَّة مذهلة؛ فتظهر فيها الجبال والأنهار والسهول، وكأنما أُخِذَت من الفضاء الخارجي12 وفي سنة (1957م) عكف فريق من علماء الجغرافيا بالمراصد الكبرى والبحريَّة الأمريكيَّة على مزيد من دراسة خرائط الريس، وبعد دراسات على أجهزة متطوِّرة وجدوا أن صِوره عن القارة السادسة Antarctica صحيحة ودقيقة بدرجة مذهلة، حتى بالنسبة للمناطق التي لم يُستكمَل اكتشافها في عصرنا الحاضر؛ فالجبال على قارة القطب الجنوبي لم تُكْتَشَف حتى عام (1952م)، فهي دائمًا مغطَّاة بطبقة سميكة من الثلوج؛ بحيث إن اكتشاف وجودها على الخرائط الحديثة كان باستعمال أجهزة صدى الصوت Echo-Sounding apparatus.
والجدير بالذكر هنا أيضًا هو اهتمام وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية بمواصلة دراسة هذه الخرائط؛ حيث اتَّضح أنها تشبه تمامًا الصور المأخوذة للكرة الأرضيَّة من مركبة فضائيَّة أثناء مرورها فوق منطقة القارة القطبيَّة الجنوبيَّة، وهي صور تغطي مسافة (خمسة آلاف ميل)، فوجدوا تشابهًا مذهلاً بين صور القمر الصناعي وبين خريطة بيري ريس13!
ج- اكتشاف الطريق إلى الهند من إسبانيا

وصف القلقشندى المتوفَّى سنة (1418م) في كتابه (صبح الأعشى) اتصال المحيط الأطلسي بالمحيط الهندي وصفًا دقيقًا يبيِّن معرفة المسلمين بهذه القضيَّة قبل فاسكو دي جاما 14 فيقول عن المحيط الأطلسي: "إنه يأخذ في الامتداد من سواحل بلاد المغرب الأقصى من زقاق سبتة (أي مضيق جبل طارق)، الذي بين الأندلس وبَرّ العُدْوة إلى جهة الجنوب حتى يتجاوز صحراء لمتونة (وهي بادية البربر)". ثم يستمرُّ في شرح الطريق البحري فيقول: "ثم يعطف إلى جهة الشرق وراء جبال القمر التي منها منابع نيل مصر الآتي ذكرها، فيصير البحر المذكور جنوبيًّا عن الأرض ويمتدُّ شرقًا على أرض خراب وراء بلاد الزنج، ويمتد شرقًا وشمالاً حتى يتصل ببحر الصين والهند"15 
ويذكر كراتشوفيسكي أن ملاَّحًا عربيًّا قام بنفس رحلة فاسكو دي جاما سنة (1420م)، ولكن بالطريق العكسي، فخرج من ميناء في المحيط الهندي ودار حول إفريقيا، حتى وصل إلى موانئ المغرب في المحيط الأطلنطي، وكان ذلك قبل فاسكو دي جاما بسبعة وعشرين عامًا16.
وقد ذكر فاسكو دي جاما في مذكِّراته أن الملاَّحين العرب الذين التقى بهم في رحلته كانوا يحملون بوصلات متطوِّرة لتوجيه السفن، وآلات رصدٍ، وخرائط بحريَّة، وأنه استعان بهم، وأرسل بعض خرائطهم إلى الملك مانويل، وأن ملاَّحًا مسلمًا اسمه (المعلم كانا) من مالندي هو الذي قاد سفينته من مالندي إلى كاليكوت بالهند، وفي مراجع أخرى أن الذي قاد سفينة دي جاما هو الملاح الجغرافي العربي ابن ماجد 17 (مخترع البوصلة). ومن الملاحظ أن جميع خرائط المسلمين المتأخِّرة مثل خريطة المسعودي وخريطة الإدريسي تبيِّن بوضوح اتصال المحيط الهندي بالمحيط الأطلسي حول إفريقيا؛ فقد كانت هذه المناطق عامرة بالمراكب العربيَّة ذاهبة آتية بين الهند وغرب إفريقيا 18.
فلَكَمْ هو مذهل تتبُّع جهود المسلمين في علم الجغرافيا واكتشاف الأرض من حولهم! وكم هو مُبهر تصفُّح ثمار تلك الجهود!
شهادة أخيرة

"يحتاج إحصاء أهم جغرافيي العرب وما ألّفوا من الكتب إلى بيان طويل، فقد ذكر أبو الفداء 19 وحده أسماء ستين عالمًا جغرافيًّا من الذين ظهروا قبله... لولا إصرار الأوربيين الخاص على مُبْتَسراتهم20 الموروثة التي لا تزال باقية حيال الإسلام لتعذُّر إيضاح السبب في (إنكار علماء الجغرافيا الغربيين الكبار) لذلك الشأن، ومع ذلك يكفي ما أتى به العرب من عملٍ كبير لإثبات قيمتهم؛ فالعرب هم الذين انتهوا إلى معارف فلكيَّة مضبوطة عُدَّت أول أساس للخرائط"21.
وتلك أيضًا ليست من كلماتنا، إنها لـ جوستاف لوبون.

المراجع.

1 كولومبوس: هو كريستوفر كولومبوس (1451- 1506م) رحالة إيطالي مشهور ينسب إليه اكتشاف العالم الجديد (أمريكا) والبهامس وجزر البحر الكاريبي، وقد توفي في إسبانيا نتيجة اشتداد المرض عليه.
2. انظر: جلال مظهر: حضارة الإسلام ص396، 397.
3. المسعودي: هو أبو الحسن علي بن الحسين بن علي (ت 346هـ/ 957م)، مؤرخ، رحالة، بحاثة، من أهل بغداد، أقام بمصر وتوفي فيها. من تصانيفه (مروج الذهب). انظر: الصفدي: الوافي بالوفيات 21/6، 7، والزركلي: الأعلام 4/277.
4. أَنِسْتاس الكَرْمِلي: هو بطرس جبرائيل يوسف عواد (1283- 1366هـ/1866- 1947م)، عالم بالأدب ومفردات العربية وفلسفتها وتاريخها، أصله من لبنان، وولد ببغداد. انظر: الزركلي: الأعلام 2/25.
5. الأب أنستاس الكرملي: عرف العرب أمريكا قبل أن يعرفها الغرب، نُشر هذا البحث في مجلة المقتطف عدد (106)، وأشار إليه العقاد في كتابه أثر العرب في الحضارة ص47.
6. بول كاله: P. Kahle (1875 - 1964م) مستشرق ألماني شهير، تعلم اللغات الشرقية في جامعات ماربورج وبرلين، عيِّن قسيسًا للبروتستانت في رومانيا والقاهرة.
7. بيري ريس: هو محيي الدين بن محمد الريس (877- 962هـ/1470- 1555م) كان ربانًا في معركة مودان البحرية عام 1500م، استطاع بيري أن يضع خريطتين للعالم وُصفتا - فيما بعد - بأنهما الأدق تفصيلاً، من مصنفاته: (كتاب بحرية).
8. كراتشوفسكي: تاريخ الأدب الجغرافي العربي 2/562.
9.جغرز: أستاذ العلوم الأثرية الاجتماعية بجامعة وايتوتر ستراند بإفريقيا الجنوبية.
10. عبد الرحمن حميدة: أعلام الجغرافيين العرب ص225.
11. شوقي أبو خليل: الحضارة العربية الإسلامية ص500.12. إريك فون دانكين: عربات الآلهة ص29.
13. أحمد شوقي الفنجري: العلوم الإسلامية، الرابط: المسجلين فقط يمكنهم مشاهدة الروابط
14. فاسكو دي جاما: (1469 – 1542م) بحري ومستكشف برتغالي، ينسب إليه اكتشاف الطريق البحري من أوروبا إلى الهند، توفي بالهند.
15. القلقشندي: صبح الأعشى 3/237.
16 كراتشوفسكي: تاريخ الأدب الجغرافي العربي 2/563 النسخة العربية.
17 ابن ماجد: هو أحمد بن ماجد بن محمد النجديّ (ت بعد 904هـ/ 1498م)، الملقب بأسد البحر، من كبار ربابنة العرب، ومن علماء فنِّ الملاحة وتاريخه عند العرب. انظر: الزركلي: الأعلام 1/200.
18. انظر هذا في: حسين مؤنس: أطلس تاريخ الإسلام ص12 وما بعدها.
[19 أبو الفداء: هو إسماعيل بن علي بن محمود بن شاهنشاه (672- 732هـ / 1273- 1331م) الملك المؤيد، صاحب حماة، مؤرخ جغرافي، كان مضطلعًا بعلم الهيئة. انظر: الصفدي: الوافي بالوفيات 9/104، والزركلي: الأعلام 1/319.
20 المبتسر: هو كل ما كان غير ناضج وليس بمكتمل.
21. جوستاف لوبون: حضارة العرب 




الترجمة العربية لخريطة الريس بيرى .... 

بقلم / محمود حافظ

- من أكثر الخرائط التى نالت أهمية فى العالم الإسلامى هى خريطة الريس بيرى العثمانى التى أثارت دهشة وإعجاب فى الأوساط العلمية الجغرافية ...
بسبب الدقة المتناهية فى رسم الخريطة والتى توضح الجانب الغربى من قارة أفريقا بالإضافة الى الجانب الشرقى من الأمريكيتين !!!!

بالإضافة الى أن الخريطة عليها تعليقات الريس بيرى بنفسه وهذه التعليقات مهمة جدا للباحثين لأن فيها اشارات بأن العالم الجديد - الأمريكتين - كان العرب على معرفة بوجودهما حتى قبل كريستوفر كولمبس !!!








يوجد موضوع فى منتدى التاريخ عن خرائط الريس بيرى :
http://www.altareekh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=45103
يوجد به كل ماتود معرفته عن موضوع إكتشاف العرب والمسلمين لأمريكا !!

وهذا ملف PDF فيه الترجمة والخرائط
http://www.4shared.com/get/iBFSqksD/...MapInArab.html
- تم تجميعه من الشبكة

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن الاسلام

> شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد


جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الكريم

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن الاسلام

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخي أبو محمد العمري على ما نفعتني به من معلومات علمنا الله ما ينفعنا و نفعنا بما علمنا.
و بمناسبة هذا الموضوع أوجه دعوة الى كل من له اهتمام بتاريخ حضارة المسلمين أن يكتب مثل هذه المواضيع التي تجعل المنهزمين نفسيا من المسلمبن اكثر ايمانا بأن دينهم عظيم القدر و ليس هو سبب التخلف الذي نحن فيه الان بل سببه و هو البعد عن دين الله. هذه المواضيع تزيل انبهارنا بالغرب فهم ان ظهروا طوال القامة فما حقيقتهم الا انهم اقزام تقف على اكتاف عمالقة العلماء المسلمين. ليتنا نستطيع نشر مثل هذه المواضيع على أكبر عدد ممكن.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخي أبو محمد العمري على ما نفعتني به من معلومات علمنا الله ما ينفعنا و نفعنا بما علمنا.
> و بمناسبة هذا الموضوع أوجه دعوة الى كل من له اهتمام بتاريخ حضارة المسلمين أن يكتب مثل هذه المواضيع التي تجعل المنهزمين نفسيا من المسلمبن اكثر ايمانا بأن دينهم عظيم القدر و ليس هو سبب التخلف الذي نحن فيه الان بل سببه و هو البعد عن دين الله. هذه المواضيع تزيل انبهارنا بالغرب فهم ان ظهروا طوال القامة فما حقيقتهم الا انهم اقزام تقف على اكتاف عمالقة العلماء المسلمين. ليتنا نستطيع نشر مثل هذه المواضيع على أكبر عدد ممكن.


بارك الله فيكم وانظر ما يؤيد كلامك هنا
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....%E4-!&p=359717

----------


## أبو مريم السني

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع

----------

